
Controlling a Quantum Computer with Code [video] - stevenheidel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL1SIYBomTw
======
blixt
The audio gets fixed at 1:30 in case you were thinking of bailing the video
because it's so hard to hear.

------
daniellicht
Fantastic talk, the best explanation of Quantum Computers I've seen to date.

